#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Άλλες εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Πραγματογνωμοσύνες >  > > >  >  >  Έκθεση παραβλέψεων, λαθών και βελτιώσεως

## krisnata

γεια σας,
σας παρακαλω μπορει να με βοηθήσει κάποιος? κάνω μια εργασία η οποία πρέπει να αναφέρεται στον τίτλο πιο πάνω. δηλαδή, θα πρέπει να επισκεφτώ ένα έργο το οποίο πρέπει να έχει τελειώσει το αργότερο το δεκέμβριο του 2014 και να κάνω την πιο πάνω έκθεση η οποία θα αναφέρεται προς τους υπέυθυνους επιβλέπωντες του έργου. έχει κάποιος κάνει παρόμοια έκθεση για να έχω ως παράδειγμα? 
ευχαριστώ

----------

